# How Many Rolls of Hay will a 40 x 60 hold?



## Tim/South

I am probably going to build a new hay shed. I am thinking about a clear span 40 x 60, 12 feet tall. I will probably add 20 lean too's on each side. I may go 14 feet tall on the main building to give more clearance on the lean too's.
My plan is to use my current hay storage poll barn for equipment storage.

How many 4x5 rolls of hay would a 40 x 60 store?

Thanks for any input.

Tim


----------



## Vol

If you go 14' high on the clearspan you will be able to get 3 rolls high in stacking....probably can get close to 300 in there(40x60) according to how accessible the entry end is about entering with the tractor or skidsteer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Well Tim I have had this same situation and have put a bit of thought in to it, at the end of the day, it depends on your stacking method. I know you didn't want to hear that but it really makes a diff. On mine (40 x 80) I can do about 120 on the base now the ? Is how to stack the remaining levels. I have been debating getting a implement to stack the bales on their sides which frees up alot of space but is a bit of a pita if I had to guess, ( I have to guess cause I ain't got one) but the actual amount could be figured mathematically but I leave a bit of room between bales so it's certainly not exact, but about 300 packed to the gills for me under the main roof. Hope it helps


----------



## rjmoses

I have 150 in my 42x60 Clearspan hoop building right now with room for another 40. Bales are 5.5 x 5. Last year I put 220 5x5 bales in it.

Consider going taller on the building height--it'll make it easier to stack without having to worry too much about clearance when putting that top bale up or taking it down.

Ralph


----------



## carcajou

going to 14' or better 16' will really help on your lean too's for useable height. It really doesn't add much to the cost overall.


----------



## Tim/South

Thanks for the input. Nothing beats talking to others who understand.

I do believe 16 feet will be better, especially for the lean too's.
I have 202 rolls in my 56 x 56 pole barn and could add another 50 or so but left one lane open. It is 22 feet in the center, built that way back in the square bale days and the bale wagon.
It is just a pain to stack rolls in the pole barn. There would be a lot of idle space if we did not unload and stack with a skid steer.
I am not sure about stacking rounds in a column type stack. I tried that two years ago and had a slight white dusting where the ends sat on each other.
I have an old fork lift and the forks move in and out. I used that to squeeze and stack when I tried stacking on ends.
I probably feel more comfortable stacking pyramid and allowing them to continue to breath.

I want a new 4 basket Krone tedder. I probably need a new building more. They are going to be about the same money.

Thanks Again.


----------

